# FYI: The 07 Otter road tour loop is a really nice ride



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

With all the hills still green, and the temps mild to perfect, that loop is killer. Pretty easy, with no tough climbs. The Laureles Grade at the end might give some a hard time, as it comes at mile 80. It is only 3.8miles long, advertised at 10%, though it felt more like 6%.
The ride along Carmel Valley Road is just awesome, a real treasure.

Careful with the water stops. If you ride the full loop, fill up both bottles at the Mission, ~35mi. That should carry you till CV Village, at mile 75. There is another water source at Arroyo Seco, some vacant building, but we must have missed it.

I'd park at HWY 68, at the corner where Tarpee's Restaurant is. That's 4mi W of the main Laguna Seca entrance on HWY 68. There are a few shops on this corner to help with before/after eating/drinks.

http://www.seaotterclassic.com/userfiles/file/map_2007Amateur+Tour2.pdf


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

thanks for the info. Looking forward to it.


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

nevermind. I got off my lazy butt and did some internet search


----------



## CoLiKe20 (Jan 30, 2006)

one of the most beautiful century I've ridden. Met some really nice people.
but what about the wind eh?


----------



## Jeffh (Oct 4, 2006)

When rensho and I did the pre ride we had very little wind. :thumbsup:


----------

